

Tell HN: A watch you can reprogram from TI - cmos
http://www.ti.com/corp/docs/landing/mcu/index.htm

======
adriand
This looks really cool. Even just as a watch it looks good in a geeky kind of
way. I would wear it.

But my favourite part is this: apparently you can "immediately begin
development of wireless networking applications, regardless of programming
expertise". Really? Regardless of expertise? Not from what I'm seeing in the
examples!

------
hga
This is very interesting; isn't it the second $50 or so development system
TI's offering as of late?

